# A question on wood



## AceAndSky (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a question...

I have gone to petco and other pet stores for my budgies to get them toys, and i have sawn wood toy (a toy that has pieces of wood for budgies to chew and eat and usually like a bell at the bottem). Are those safe?

Some people say they're fine while others say the wood can get stuck in there throat, liver or is just bad for them.

So are those safe?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Budgies naturally gnaw on wood in the wild and do not eat the wood. They have to have things like safe wood toys to keep their beaks in trim.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wooden chew toys made specifically for pet birds are safe for them to play/chew. These toys are made to satisfy the bird's natural needs to chew, this is not made for them to purposely ingest and nor will they do so intentionally.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

I read recently that it's better to avoid flavored wood as these were more likely to be ingested rather than normal wood. I'm not sure how true that it and I notice there a lot of flavored woods in the pet store after this. But I'm sure the toys you bought are prefect  

It's important they have plenty of stuff to chew though &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with other posters. It is instinctive for them to chew wood, and know better not to ingest it. Whatever toys you get, make sure it is size appropriate. Many times a toy can be dangerous if it's the wrong size. In the case with budgies, if a toy is made for bigger birds, they can potentially get their little heads or bodies stuck in toy parts.


----------



## AceAndSky (Aug 5, 2016)

OK... Thank you, I had a few wood toys in the cage and I just wanted to make sure.

Also, does anyone have suggestions to an exact toy they really like?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It depends on your birds as different birds will enjoy different things. 
If you have hard wooden toys, your birds might not chew them much, I find mine rarely chew on the harder wood. 
Softer wood, like balsa, is more favourable for budgie beaks and kabobs are almost perfect hit.

Some birds will really enjoy bells as well but I only have one who is curious about bells.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the stickies at the top of each forum section as most of your basic questions will be answered in them. You can also read through some of the old threads and/or do a search to find answers. 

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-product-reviews/64279-dangerous-toy-list.html

http://talkbudgies.com/do-yourself/305049-safe-natural-wood-budgies.html

*


----------

